# Trouble with Kohler 16 hp will not start



## Jakebob (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi folks,
I've tried everything I know to start my wheel horse tractor, but I've run out of ideas. Here's the story: The tractor was running fine, I was mowing at the time it quit; it was a lot like it ran out of gas. Now it turns over, but it won't fire or act like it wants to start. I have changed the points and condenser, installed a new spark plug and wire to coil. I checked for spark with a spark plug tester which shows I'm getting spark. I get spark at the points when the key is on.I have added fuel at the cylinder and starter fluid at the carburetor. I have checked the voltage from the switch to the coil, it's hot when the key turns to on. I haven't checked compression due to the ACR on these Kohlers, although it blows pretty good when the plug is out. I don't know what else to try. I would be thankful for any help to get this engine running again. The grass is growing. Thanks, Jake


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Jake 
had a kohler 16 hp and the valve lifters needed to be adusted ...acted the same way like it was out of gas...but wasn't. Do not know how to adjust them but sure someone here can help you with that.


----------



## Jakebob (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks Salarmi,
I haven't thought of that. I'll wait to see if I get some answers on the valve adjustment procedures. Thanks again.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What is the model and spec number off of your engine?

You can download a complete service manual for most Kohler engines from the Kohler website. www.kohlerplus.com 
Just enter as a guest, you will need to use internet explorer as your browser to access their site.


----------



## Jakebob (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi 30 year,
Thanks for the website link, the Kohler engine is a 16 hp Model # K341AS; Spec. No. 7124a; Serial # 9290543
Jake


----------

